# PS3 4.11 Jailbreak: How to??



## aryan.838 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey guys,
m searching how to jailbreak my ps3 v4.11...AFAIK its not possible till now...m doin it just to back up my original games and not to play pirated games.
Thanks.
__________


----------



## joy.das.jd (Jun 18, 2012)

Jailbreaking PS3 v4.11 is not possible. The last jailbreak was for system software v 3.55 , popularly known as KMEAW jailbreak. But that was a long time ago. Only option is downgrading to V 3.55, however it is not recommended as you will be unable to play most of the new PS3 games.

Just keep good care of the BD roms.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 21, 2012)

PS3 Jailbreak 4.11 PS3UPDAT.PUP.rar

Dwnld it frm here n install. I guess u knw hw to install it. If u d0n't check out s0ny's website, u'll find detailed info on hw to install firmware.
;-D


----------



## joy.das.jd (Jun 22, 2012)

There is no Jailbreak for PS3 v4.11. And that is a fact. 
@gautam_dey66 there are several such fake claims but if you follow any good site such as ps3scene or ps3hax, then you will know that there is no jailbreak beyond 3.55.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 23, 2012)

@joy.das.jd
Thanx 4 d update. I'll keep dat in mind.


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

gautam_dey66 said:


> Dwnld it frm here n install. I guess u knw hw to install it. If u d0n't check out s0ny's website, u'll find detailed info on hw to install firmware.
> ;-D


Please write your posts in proper English. SMS language is not allowed here.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 23, 2012)

ico said:


> Please write your posts in proper English. SMS language is not allowed here.



I access internet using a phone almost all the time so I used sms type. Next time I'll keep in my mind about how I write my posts.


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 3, 2012)

PS3 can only be modded uptil Firmware Version 3.55.... for the ones at a higher FW, one may downgrade but it's a tedious process which involves soldering...Rest assured, they will come up with something for the higher firmware versions in a short whie


----------

